# Who is your Favorite Hero's Sidekick In Fantasy , Science fiction and Horror and Conventional  Adventure Stories  ?



## BAYLOR (Jul 9, 2021)

This is a thread about the hero's sidekick , he or she   who, ends up doing just as much hardwork risk as the hero  and gets far less of the limelight  or glory than the hero.  This covers, movies, televisions , books, graphic novels , comics books and yes, computer games . 


So , who are your gavotte sidekicks.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jul 10, 2021)

Muttley is probably my favourite; he's always put upon, but always ends up getting the upper hand (paw?) in the end.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 10, 2021)

"Gavotte" sounds like one of those old fashioned Jewish words. 

My dad used to watch Hercules and Xena, so i always remember Iolaus and Gabrielle as two great sidekicks. (Although i have to confess that i've never seen them, they did look like good,light hearted fun.)

Were R2-D2 and C3-P0 sidekicks? I always felt so. If they count, they're definitely my favourite sidekicks.


----------



## Danny McG (Jul 10, 2021)

'Clicky-Ba' from *The wolf of Kabul*


----------



## Droflet (Jul 10, 2021)

Pinky and the Brain. Yes, Pinky was as thick as half a dozen planks but really funny.


----------



## Lawrence Twiddy (Jul 10, 2021)

@Droflet loved this show! Hilarious partnership


----------



## Wayne Mack (Jul 10, 2021)

Indiana Jones' dad. I like Harrison Ford, but Sean Connery stole the movie.


----------



## Parson (Jul 10, 2021)

There's no side kick better than Spock. I was never enamored with Captain Kirk. But I so wanted to be Spock!


----------



## Abernovo (Jul 10, 2021)

There are a few.
_Star Wars_ was always more interesting for the sidekicks, Chewbacca, R2D2, and C3PO.
_Doctor Who_ had K-9, and Sarah Jane Smith. More recently, Martha Jones stands out.
And, then, Zen and Orac from_ Blake's 7_. Computer characters who were as important as the humans.

There's also, Phillipe Gaston, The Mouse, from _Ladyhawke_. The protagonist of the film is the sidekick to the strongest knight around, along with the knight's hawk. He's basically the perfect narrator for a story, and a completely unreliable one, in that he thinks that he is the hero.

Finally, and favourite for me, Deputy, then Sheriff, Nicole Haught from _Wynonna Earp_. Cult TV at it's best.


----------



## Saiyali (Jul 10, 2021)

The Doctor's Companion(s), because they are constantly changing and some of them are really excellent; resourceful, entertaining and in (in particular) at their best they provide the Doctor with an emotional gauge for his (/her) conscience.

Especially honorable mentions IMO to Sarah-Jane Smith, Leela, Romana, Tegan Jovanka, Rose Tyler, Martha Jones and Donna Noble. They all made their stories at least as enjoyable as their respective doctors did.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 11, 2021)

Droflet said:


> Pinky and the Brain. Yes, Pinky was as thick as half a dozen planks but really funny.



And there are the odd occasions,  where he could be very preceptive too.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 11, 2021)

I would have to say Moonglum. He was the traveling Companion of Elric of Melnibone.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 11, 2021)

Danny McG said:


> 'Clicky-Ba' from *The wolf of Kabul*
> 
> View attachment 79999



Looks a bit like Conan


----------



## farntfar (Jul 11, 2021)

What about Agent 99 and Maxwell Smart.

I'm thinking of Barbara Feldon and Don Adams in the original series here. I haven't seen the film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 11, 2021)

farntfar said:


> What about Agent 99 and Maxwell Smart.
> 
> I'm thinking of Barbara Feldon and Don Adams in the original series here. I haven't seen the film.



The film is decent but,  doesn't the characters in the tv series.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Jul 11, 2021)

Sancho Panza from Don Quixote.
Sam Gamgee - LOTR
Burt Ward's Robin to Adam West's Batman
The Witcher's Roach.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 13, 2021)

What about games? 

Jedi: Fallen Order's Cere Junda and Greez Dritus were great sidekicks and i really enjoyed Merrin.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Jul 13, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> I would have to say Moonglum. He was the traveling Companion of Elric of Melnibone.


I came here to mention _The Eternal Companion_ to _The Eternal Champion_!








						Eternal Companion
					

The Eternal Companion, also known as the Companion to Champions, is a cosmic archetype, and manifests as the various "sidekicks" of the Eternal Champion. The Companion, generally speaking, is more easy going and lighthearted than the typically brooding Champion, and often, but not always, serves...




					stormbringer.fandom.com


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Jul 14, 2021)

Spot, the cat from Hong Kong Phooey


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Jul 14, 2021)

Spot, the cat from Hong Kong Phooe


Ray Zdybrow said:


> Spot, the cat from Hong Kong Phooey


... and Walter the Wobot from Judge Dwedd


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 14, 2021)

Ray Zdybrow said:


> Spot, the cat from Hong Kong Phooey



Without Spot, Hong Kong Phooey( who is bungler )  would be lost.  But he's oblivious to Sopt contributions to his success, or what passes for it.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 14, 2021)

The Drones in Iain M. Banks's Culture series were also very good sidekicks, with my favourite being the psychotic Skaffen-Amtiskaw from Use of Weapons and Mawhrin-Skel/Flere-Imsaho from The Player of Games.


----------



## farntfar (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm surprised noone has mentioned DangerMouse and PENFOLD.
I thought they had some real fans here.


----------



## Droflet (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm scared of mice???


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 14, 2021)

farntfar said:


> I'm surprised noone has mentioned DangerMouse and PENFOLD.
> I thought they had some real fans here.


Only of the David Jason version


----------



## CupofJoe (Jul 14, 2021)

Corporal Barnes from the 1951 film *The Thing from Another World* 
He has so many of the best lines and always seems to be one step ahead of the Captain.


----------



## farntfar (Jul 14, 2021)

Droflet said:


> I'm scared of mice???


Penfold is a hamster.


----------



## Droflet (Jul 14, 2021)

But Danger Mouse is a err, mouse. Right?


----------



## Vince W (Jul 14, 2021)

Dent, Arthur Dent.


----------



## farntfar (Jul 14, 2021)

Droflet said:


> But Danger Mouse is a err, mouse. Right?


Yes, but it's a secret.

Hang on. Secret was a squirrel. And his sidekick was a mole, called Morocco.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 14, 2021)

Pip in the Flinx series by Alan Dean Foster.

Where can I get a flying poisonous snake?


----------



## Parson (Jul 14, 2021)

psikeyhackr said:


> Where can I get a flying poisonous snake?


Be careful it will get you in the neck.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Jul 14, 2021)

Aahz from Robert Asprin's Myth Adventures series. He was actually forced to be Skeeve's No. 2, more or less, because the spell of a dying wizard left him with no magik (that's how Asprin spells it) to use, so he relies somewhat on Skeeve. Then again, Skeeve could be considered the sidekick because Aahz does a lot of plotting too and poses a physical threat that Skeeve doesn't  have. It could go both ways. They're both good characters in my book.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 14, 2021)

Parson said:


> Be careful it will get you in the neck.











						Chrysopelea - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




They just glide, no wings.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 15, 2021)

Danny McG said:


> 'Clicky-Ba' from *The wolf of Kabul*
> 
> View attachment 79999


Good grief, that brings back memories. Was it in Whizzer and Chips, or Warlord, or Hotspur?


----------



## Beautiful sparkle (Jul 15, 2021)

I am particularly fond of the first robin, Dick Grayson. That is because of the original teen titans cartoon I used to watch as a child. I liked the way he was described there, driven, intelligent, sarcastic. But also obsessed with taking down villains and lying to his friends, being compared to the major baddie, Slade. I sometimes read fanfiction of that cartoon, and it's been 17 years since I've first seen it. You can say I'm a bit obsessed with Robin too.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 27, 2021)

Wayne Mack said:


> Indiana Jones' dad. I like Harrison Ford, but Sean Connery stole the movie.



It was alot  of fun watching both Ford and Connery together on screen.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jul 27, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> It was alot  of fun watching both Ford and Connery tother on screen.




I agree, but what (to me at least) is incredible is that they are only 12 years difference in age. Judging by the film you would have guessed at least twice - if not three times - that amount.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 27, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> I agree, but what (to me at least) is incredible is that they are only 12 years difference in age. Judging by the film you would have guessed at least twice - if not three times - that amount.



Yes by Sean Connery was very convincing in the the role or elderly  Dr Henry Jones Sr


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jul 27, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> Yes by Sean Connery was very convincing in the the role or elderly  Dr Henry Jones Sr



One of the funniest moments of the movie for me was the 'she talks in her sleep' conversation with Snr saying " I'm as human as the next man" and Indy replying "I _was _the next man". Brilliant and very funny.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 27, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> One of the funniest moments of the movie for me was the 'she talks in her sleep' conversation with Snr saying " I'm as human as the next man" and Indy replying "I _was _the next man". Brilliant and very funny.


I loved that scene , it had me in stitches .


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jul 28, 2021)

The Luggage.


----------



## Droflet (Jul 28, 2021)

Indy: After dispatching the evil Nazi. "He didn't have a ticket." Or words to that effect.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 28, 2021)

Droflet said:


> Indy: After dispatching the evil Nazi. "He didn't have a ticket." Or words to that effect.



That film had the right balance of action and comedy

Lets not forget the scene  in the  biplane when Henry Jones  Sr  accidentally shot up the tail of the plane the machine gun tryin to hit the attacking  German planes  

*Indie : "*Dad have we been hit ?"

*Henry Sr*:" More or less. Son im sorry, they got us "

That whole scene  and what came after , pure  comedy gold  !


----------



## Vince W (Jul 28, 2021)

There are so many wonderful moments in The Last Crusade. A worthy conclusion to the Indy saga.


----------



## Parson (Jul 28, 2021)

Alex The G and T said:


> The Luggage.


Brings to mind "The Furniture" in *Soylent Green*. Actually, that was a very well played part.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Jul 28, 2021)

Vince W said:


> A worthy conclusion to the Indy saga.


There's another on the way!  Filmed in the village where I used to live








						Indiana Jones: Grosmont village hosts Hollywood stars
					

Harrison Ford is believed to have touched down in Grosmont to reprise his role as Indiana Jones.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 29, 2021)

After the last one maybe he should just let it go.


----------



## Vince W (Jul 29, 2021)

I think Ford is trying to redeem the character. Best of luck to him.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jul 29, 2021)

They should have filmed 'Fate of Atlantis' - all the story and some of the script is already there, and it's a brilliant premise.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 1, 2021)

Alex The G and T said:


> The Luggage.



Yes , a sentient indestructible , fearless trunk  with a bad  attitude is the perfect sidekick.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 2, 2021)

*The Legendary Journey of Hercules *.  Iolous  was a terrific sidekick and could easily hold his own with Hercules.  And I just loved their banter back forth. They were so much  fun to watch.


----------



## Fiberglass Cyborg (Aug 3, 2021)

Ace ("Doctor Who"). I love the idea that the ethically-challenged "muscle" is a teenaged girl. She broke "Who" companions out of the piercing scream / twisted ankle rut once and for all. I'm also a big fan of Sarah Jane Smith and Donna Noble, for superlative on-screen raport.
Jean Tannen ("The Lies of Locke Lamora", by Scott Lynch). An excellent foil for Locke, but also a complex and deep character in his own right.
Wayne (the later "Mistborn" books by Brandon Snaderson.) Comic goofball sidekick turned up to eleven. Both his dispostion and his magical powers are complementary to the hero's, so he's also pretty effective.

(Struggling to think of more. I seem to read and watch a lot of stuff that is based around a lone hero, two equal partners or a team, rather than the classic hero-and-sidekick relationship.)


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 8, 2021)

Fiberglass Cyborg said:


> Ace ("Doctor Who"). I love the idea that the ethically-challenged "muscle" is a teenaged girl. She broke "Who" companions out of the piercing scream / twisted ankle rut once and for all. I'm also a big fan of Sarah Jane Smith and Donna Noble, for superlative on-screen raport.
> Jean Tannen ("The Lies of Locke Lamora", by Scott Lynch). An excellent foil for Locke, but also a complex and deep character in his own right.
> Wayne (the later "Mistborn" books by Brandon Snaderson.) Comic goofball sidekick turned up to eleven. Both his dispostion and his magical powers are complementary to the hero's, so he's also pretty effective.
> 
> (Struggling to think of more. I seem to read and watch a lot of stuff that is based around a lone hero, two equal partners or a team, rather than the classic hero-and-sidekick relationship.)



Ace was a most interesting companion .


----------



## AllanR (Aug 8, 2021)

Henchman 21


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Aug 12, 2021)

Mon0Zer0 said:


> Sancho Panza from Don Quixote.
> Sam Gamgee - LOTR
> Burt Ward's Robin to Adam West's Batman
> The Witcher's Roach.


Samwise a sidekick? *splutter*


----------



## JunkMonkey (Aug 12, 2021)

snip...


----------



## JunkMonkey (Aug 12, 2021)

Piglet


----------

